

List of space travelers by name - change
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_space_travelers_by_name

======
PankajGhosh
Links for lazy...

Humans who have walked on the Moon:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_who_have_walked...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_who_have_walked_on_the_Moon)

Humans who have crossed Earth's orbit:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lunar_astronauts>

List of space travelers by nationality:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_space_travelers_by_nati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_space_travelers_by_nationality)

List of female astronauts:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_female_astronauts>

